
Millions watch live streaming of hospital construction in Wuhan - zachguo
https://www.shine.cn/news/nation/2001290804/
======
soygul
Here are the said streams:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ypti_cB0JTc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ypti_cB0JTc)

[https://m.yangshipin.cn/static/2020/c0126.html](https://m.yangshipin.cn/static/2020/c0126.html)

[https://m.yangshipin.cn/video?type=2&pid=600016637](https://m.yangshipin.cn/video?type=2&pid=600016637)

~~~
tanilama
Original source:
[https://m.yangshipin.cn/video?type=2&pid=600016643](https://m.yangshipin.cn/video?type=2&pid=600016643)

~~~
jiofih
It’s very interesting that at this stage it doesn’t look very different from
any other construction site: 37 people chatting and walking around while the
other 4-5 do some actual work.

~~~
yread
What? Are you looking at the same stream? I see an intensely busy construction
site with 10s of trucks and cranes and hundreds of people. It's extending to
the right - perhaps you've missed that. Certainly not typical

~~~
donkeyd
They commented 30 minutes ago. Things may change in that time frame.

------
sails
Guess this might be a candidate for _the list_:
[https://patrickcollison.com/fast](https://patrickcollison.com/fast)

~~~
fouc
It might be nice if the list was in a git repo that people could contribute to

~~~
jpxw
Yeah. I’d like to add HMS Dreadnought (1906). It was the first proper
battleship ever built (truly revolutionary), and it was built in one year and
one day.

------
oefrha
I can’t help but recall a tiny little <5000 sqft, one story building close to
my residence (in the U.S.) that took almost a year to construct a few years
ago. Somehow the construction workers managed to show up every weekday, wake
me up with construction noise while accomplishing almost nothing...

~~~
mkl
This hospital is temporary. It doesn't need to be high quality, because it
doesn't need to last, and its purpose is to be better than nothing. Most
buildings take longer, because they're intended to last, and because they
don't have such enormous crews working on them (which costs a lot). Some of
the processes in this live stream don't seem especially safe to my non-expert
eye either (I'm thinking of the cranes and diggers quickly moving big heavy
swinging things; in NZ I've only seen that done with extra people manning
guide cables to keep the movement slow and controlled).

~~~
koheripbal
Never underestimate the efficiency gained by completely circumventing the need
for permiting, civic reviews, public commentary, funding allocation, bidding,
design review, labor negotiation, inspections, regulations, and a zillion
other bureaucratic wastes of time.

------
fouc
25M construction site supervisors. Imagine if we could have that for
programming ;)

------
jphoward
Diseases are rivalled only by war in bringing out the best in human creativity
and ingenuity.

~~~
hd9
Pure nonsense imho. Everytime there is an epidemic are new 1000 bed hospitals
going to be erected overnight?

Where the heck are doctors and nurses going to come from? Do they have excess
trained people just hanging out at the mall?

God knows how many other hospitals and construction projects were thrown into
chaos by crews being pulled from all over the place.

This is the kind of reaction seen when too much power lies with one guy up the
heirarchy and he panics and overrules all his underlings. Wants to give an
appearance of solving a problem much more than actually solving it.

I have seen this kind of stuff happening at global software crisis centers,
where things escalate quickly and some guy up the hierarchy panics. Has too
much power and just overrules everyone below. "We have to do something! Right
now!!!" Bangs table!!! Underlings without push back obey. Those who do are
pushed out and resources are mindlessly pulled from all over and massively
squandered. With the PR dept blaring away about decisive leadership.

China has all the ingredients for that kind of decision making. The bug will
die out in a couple weeks and then this will be a standing monument to how the
herd reacts under stress.

~~~
Brave-Steak
Seemed to have helped the last time they did exactly this. So I don't see it
as an overreaction or completely irrational. Reports say that the makeshift
hospital they built in record time for SARS in Beijing turned out to treat
1/7th of all the SARS patients at the time. And judging by the projected
infection rate numbers, and their medical infrastructure _already_ being
stressed so much by a load that it probably wasn't designed to handle,
building these hospitals could very well be a good move.

> Where the heck are doctors and nurses going to come from? Do they have
> excess trained people just hanging out at the mall?

I'm sure there are regions that aren't facing even remotely the same crisis as
Wuhan, where they can divert resources from. It's really not a huge deal.
Unless you want to make the claim that _all_ of China is going to succumb to
this such that a diversion of resources wouldn't be possible at all? That's a
stretch.

~~~
dredmorbius
The current hospitals are based on the 2003 design. One reason that they can
be constructed so quickly.

(I was skeptical myself initially. Looks like it's actually coming together.)

------
hasseio
Links to the streams;

Leishenshan: [http://t.cn/A6PIeT14](http://t.cn/A6PIeT14)

Huoshenshan: [http://t.cn/A6PIYNvD](http://t.cn/A6PIYNvD)

------
kabacha
The livestream comments are just fascinating. For some reason live chat brings
out the worst in people.

It's also amazing how inneficient the whole construction medium is with human
resources. Everytime I see construction going I see most of people are
literally doing _nothing_ and it's not like their lazy - human resource
distribution just sucks.

------
edf13
Fascinating how quickly something can be accomplished in an emergency
(shortcuts accounted for)

------
pulse7
Wouldn't be dangerous to live in buildings nearby the "coronavirus hospitals"?

~~~
kohtatsu
I think it's fine with proper controls. I don't think the virus is going to
fly out the smoke stacks and infect anyone. Of course getting infected people
in can be dangerous if they're just walking themselves to it, or taking a
taxi.

In Hong Kong there were protests against the gov't using an apartment building
of sorts for quarantine, because the building was within 500m of residences.
One protester even set fire to the lobby of the building.

[https://twitter.com/ezracheungtoto/status/122140698236137881...](https://twitter.com/ezracheungtoto/status/1221406982361378817?s=21)

~~~
touringa
Actually, some dude took a fat shit during the SARS epidemic and infected 329
people in other apartments...

I think I came across this on HN many, many years ago!

[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S120197121...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1201971211000245#bib0160)

From this paper
[https://europepmc.org/article/med/15737152](https://europepmc.org/article/med/15737152)

"The index patient in the second super-spreader outbreak was an individual on
hemodialysis for chronic renal failure who had diarrhea and, on two occasions,
stayed with his brother in Block E in the Amoy Gardens residential complex.30,
31 Amoy Gardens has 19 residential blocks, with eight apartments on each of
the 33 floors.31 In several bathrooms from block E, it was reported that the
U-shaped traps linking the vertical drainage pipes, known as risers, to the
sanitary fixtures, did not function properly. As a result, when water flowed
down, the backflow from the risers was able to generate aerosols and spread
pathogens into individual bathrooms. In addition, powerful window fans
installed by residents in many bathrooms created a significant negative
pressure that amplified the aerosol backflow. In the Amoy Gardens complex
outbreak, 329 individuals were infected and 42 died."

------
dredmorbius
What was on the sites before? Or what was previously planned for them?

I'm curious about backstory and disruption here.

------
cheeze
Is there a link to the live stream?

Edit - Found it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ypti_cB0JTc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ypti_cB0JTc)

------
dredmorbius
Is there any sort of timelapse video available?

------
scarejunba
Haha, I wish sometimes I could live stream my work. It might be entertaining
and I like writing code as people watch.

~~~
chippy
One main barrier is API Keys, emails, secrets etc. It wouldn't be possible for
me to stream my work because of this.

I was thinking of making a filter of the video stream which would blur out
sensitive strings if it encountered them...

I suppose I could just use an offscreen terminal for environment variables and
secrets, but it's bound to be leaked at some point.

~~~
scarejunba
I wonder if it works better if you're just building an offline app.

------
jingw222
Boredom brews greatness.

------
DraftDodger67
Coronavirus is completely overblown. Regular influenza kills 12,000-61,000
Americans each year.

Coronavirus is only deadly to elderly with existing medical problems. Its not
worth shutting down the economy over. Reducing this population would also
entail a reduction in healthcare and pension expenses, benefiting younger
workers.

~~~
bildung
Let me guess, you are not part of the demographic you just opted to let die in
the name of cost reduction?

